# ni modo (México)



## ed-hipo

¡ hola !
¿ Cuál sería la traducción más correcta de "! ni modo !" tal como se emplea en México ? 
- tant pis !
- pas moyen !
Me parece que según los contextos puede tener ambos significados. ¿ Qué opinan ?


----------



## Misssy06

Hola!
"ni modo" tiene el mismo sentido que "ni hablar" en castellano?
Si es así sería algo como "pas question !".


----------



## swift

Hola:

Yo no soy mexicano, pero estoy familiarizado con esa expresión. Huelga decir que "ni modo" no es una locución exclusiva de México.

¡Ni modo! denota en general la resignación ante un hecho que se considera irreparable.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Misssy06

Ah claro! Entonces significa "pas moyen !" aunque no se suele emplear así a secas. Mejor sería "impossible !", depende del contexto.
Espera a ver otras respuestas.


----------



## swift

Hola de nuevo:

No estoy seguro acerca de "pas moyen". En castellano, "¡ni modo!" se emplea para significar que algo ya no tiene remedio.

Saludos,


swift

*EDIT*

Quizás les interese esta discusión:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=233871


----------



## Misssy06

"Pas moyen" tiene el mismo significado que "no hay forma" en castellano.


----------



## swift

Misssy06 said:


> "Pas moyen" tiene el mismo significado que "no hay forma" en castellano.


 
Es por eso exactamente que no estoy convencido:

- T'as eu tort d'insister: quand Philippe a une idée dans la tête, pas moyen de le faire changer d'avis!

Sería:

- Fuiste un tonto en insistir: cuando a Felipe se le mete una idea en la cabeza, no hay modo de hacerle cambiar de opinión.

Hasta ahora, "tant pis" es la traducción más cercana.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Misssy06

Tienes razón, lo había entendido mal. "Tant pis" es la mejor opción.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Me parece que el sentido de "ni modo" es "¿qué le vamos a hacer?". En francés podría ser _on n'y peut rien._


----------



## chaloteu

Segun tengo entendido y por si le interesa a alguien mas, "ni modo" tambien se podria traducir "quand il faut il faut".

- Tengo que ir al super pero esta lloviendo.
- Ni modo!

Entonces cuidado porque el "pas moyen" en francés es justo lo contrario. 
Saludos


----------



## guilon

Buenas:

¿No se podría traducir "ni modo" como "pas de choix" o "rien à faire"?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


guilon said:


> Buenas:
> 
> ¿No se podría traducir "ni modo" como "pas de choix" o "rien à faire"?


En todo caso sería:
- Pas le choix !

Pero creo que alargaríamos la frase:
- Si y a pas l'choix ! 
- Si y a pas d'autre solution /alternative
- Quand faut y aller, faut y aller (si se trata de desplazarse)

Puede haber más.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chaloteu

Pues creo que "il n'y a pas le choix" tambien seria una posibilidad, si. 
En cuanto a "rien à faire", no estoy muy segura, ya que para mi eso seria mas como "on a tout essayé, il n'y a plus rien à faire", aunque ni modo quiere decir que si se tiene que hacer... no sé si me explico. Tal vez tengas un ejemplo en el que te podria decir si si me suena o no?


----------



## horusankh

Bonne nuit,

Desde mi experiencia, en México hay varios significados de "ni modo":

Resignación:

- _Fui a comprar los boletos en cuanto me enteré de que venía Madonna pero ya no alcancé, ya estaba todo vendido._

_- Bueno, *ni modo*, no te preocupes. "Eh bien, *tant pis*, c'est pas grave"_ (bien que c'est faux et c'est bien grave).

Seguridad, o más bien, imposibilidad de que sea de otro modo:

_- Ya vámonos, no nos podemos esperar a que llegue Juan, échale su dinero por debajo de la puerta, *ni modo* que no lo vea cuando llegue. "(Il n'y a) pas question qu'il ne s'en aperçoive pas..."_

Respecto del ejemplo de Chaloteu (complementado con la intervención de Cinthia&Martine), pueden ser los dos casos:

_- Tengo que ir al súper pero esta lloviendo._
_- ¡*Ni modo*! Hay que ir -> Quand il faut, il faut _*ou*_ On n'a pas le choix, il faut y aller_
pero...
_- Tengo que ir al súper, ya no queda comida en el refrigerador._
_- *Ni modo* que vayas, ¡está lloviendo! -> Il n'y a pas moyen, (d'où sors tu cette idée?). Il pleut!_

Saludos .


----------



## chaloteu

Ha ok muchas gracias por las explicaciones horusankh!


----------



## ed-hipo

donc je ne m'étais pas trompé... mouarf !


----------



## Flouchy

yo digo que es tant pis, casi en todos los casos se puede traducir así. A parte, no veo otra traducción de "tant pis". saludos


----------



## Yop1989

l'expression " ni modo " se traduirai comme ' pas de manières ' dans le sens où quoi qu'il en soit il n'y a pas d'autres issue/possibilités possibles ...
No me quiero levantar para ir a estudiar , ni modo , es lunes 
Je ne veux pas me lever pour aller étudier , pas de manières , c'est lundi .
Dans ce sens nous constatons bien que quoi qu'il en soit le sujet n'a pas d'autres choix possibles . Il doit se lever , que ce soit pour aller étudier , travailler ou pour une autre tâche .
Voilà , j'espère que cela vous aura été utile .


----------



## Paquita

Yop1989 said:


> Je ne veux pas me lever pour aller étudier , pas de manières , c'est lundi .



Je n'ai jamais entendu "pas de manières" dans ce sens...

"pas de manières" est une incitation à faire quelque chose qu'on n'a pas envie de faire, ou pour laquelle on tergiverse.

Avec un exemple similaire, je crois que l'on dirait plutôt : 
Je n'ai pas envie de me lever, mais (je n'ai) pas le choix, c'est lundi.

ou 
Allez lève-toi, (ne fais) pas de manières, c'est lundi.

ou en dialogue :
- Je ne veux pas me lever pour aller étudier 
- Pas de manières , c'est lundi .


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Franchement ça ne colle pas du tout, et le sens que tu donnes à "pas de manières" me semble très bizarre aussi... 

Je ne suis pas convaincue du bien-fondé de ta traduction.

Attendons d'autres avis à ce sujet.

Gévy


----------



## Yop1989

" "pas de manières" est une incitation à faire quelque chose qu'on n'a pas envie de faire, ou pour laquelle on tergiverse. "

Justement !!! Dans ce cas la personne ne veut pas faire l'action , mais n'a pas le choix !!! elle est bien obligée de le faire ( car c'est lundi , jour d'école ) , et donc ne fera " pas de manières " ( pour rester au lit par exemple ) et sera bien obligée de se lever . 
J'espère avoir été clair dans mon explication .


----------



## Paquita

Alors la ponctuation n'est pas bonne :

Je ne veux pas me lever. Allons, pas de manières, c'est lundi.

Et même comme cela, le sens n'est pas le même : "pas de manières" est un encouragement  alors que "ni modo" exprime la résignation. Ce n'est pas du tout la même chose.


----------



## prestogolf

horusankh said:


> Bonne nuit,
> 
> Desde mi experiencia, en México hay varios significados de "ni modo":
> 
> Resignación:
> 
> - _Fui a comprar los boletos en cuanto me enteré de que venía Madonna pero ya no alcancé, ya estaba todo vendido._
> 
> _- Bueno, *ni modo*, no te preocupes. "Eh bien, *tant pis*, c'est pas grave"_ (bien que c'est faux et c'est bien grave).
> 
> Seguridad, o más bien, imposibilidad de que sea de otro modo:
> 
> _- Ya vámonos, no nos podemos esperar a que llegue Juan, échale su dinero por debajo de la puerta, *ni modo* que no lo vea cuando llegue. "(Il n'y a) pas question qu'il ne s'en aperçoive pas..."_
> 
> Respecto del ejemplo de Chaloteu (complementado con la intervención de Cinthia&Martine), pueden ser los dos casos:
> 
> _- Tengo que ir al súper pero esta lloviendo.
> - ¡*Ni modo*! Hay que ir -> Quand il faut, il faut _*ou*_ On n'a pas le choix, il faut y aller_
> pero...
> _- Tengo que ir al súper, ya no queda comida en el refrigerador.
> - *Ni modo* que vayas, ¡está lloviendo! -> Il n'y a pas moyen, (d'où sors tu cette idée?). Il pleut!_
> 
> Saludos .


Il n'est pas question que tu y ailles : il pleut!


----------



## prestogolf

Yop1989 said:


> l'expression " ni modo " se traduirai comme ' pas de manières ' dans le sens où quoi qu'il en soit il n'y a pas d'autres issue/possibilités possibles ...
> No me quiero levantar para ir a estudiar , ni modo , es lunes
> Je ne veux pas me lever pour aller étudier , pas de manières , c'est lundi .
> Dans ce sens nous constatons bien que quoi qu'il en soit le sujet n'a pas d'autres choix possibles . Il doit se lever , que ce soit pour aller étudier , travailler ou pour une autre tâche .
> Voilà , j'espère que cela vous aura été utile .


Je ne veux pas me lever pour aller étudier, mais c'est lundi, alors je n'ai pas le choix.


----------

